# New Medal of Honor award for Korean war.



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2005)

After 55 years, a vet is finally honored.

What can you say to a man who says his years in a WW2 concentration camp was basic training for when he became a POW?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050917/ap_on_re_us/medal_of_honor


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 17, 2005)

Just a tad overdue I'd say.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2005)

Fascinating story. After reading about the Jewish vets who didn't receive MOHs, I need to look into Bernie Schneider's reco for his Silver Star. While wounded himself, he dragged a number of other wounded (I think 11, IIRC) to safety while under constant rifle, automatic machine gun and mortar fire.


----------

